# NEW CLUB



## tommy jacobs (Aug 3, 2007)

Still got a few spots left in a club we just started , 30-40 minutes from Athens GA, 80 miles from 316- Hwy 11, off 78-10 the other side of Lexington, washington GA, Deer, Hogs , and some Turkey, 550.00 per man , 10 total members  TOMMY  678 858 3933


----------



## dale (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you give me some info , camping, rules, thanks


----------



## Deerhunter 2 (Nov 12, 2007)

what county is this located in?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2007)

How much land?


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2007)

Where is this property?


----------



## jakedoinit (Nov 19, 2007)

*Interested*

Hi, that sounds pretty good. I'm real close to you in Gratis Walton County. That would be within the distance I've decided to limit myself too. When you say some turkey are you saying the population is not very good. I mostly enjoy turkey and hog hunting. I do enjoy deer hunting just not as much. Can you give more info about the club etc ??
Thanks


----------

